# Glock Fever



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Well, the urge to purchase another Glock pistol is approaching the overwhelming point again. And this time I'm pondering the purchase of a G32/G4... Should I, or shouldn't I take the plunge? Hmmmm.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do it. Do it now.
Gw


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Do it. Do it now.
> Gw


Pimp.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Killjoy!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Killjoy!


I didn't say "Stop"...


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would go for it. That's the only way to cure the fever. That would be an excellent choice same size as the 19 but with a little more bang. Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Of course - go for it. You obviously have good taste in firearms and you shouldn't deny yourself. Besides, if you don't buy it, someone else will. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

rustygun said:


> I would go for it. That's the only way to cure the fever. That would be an excellent choice same size as the 19 but with a little more bang. Please let us know how you like it.


I've been a certifiable Glock enthusiast ever since I purchased a G35/G4 last year. I appreciated the features and ergonomics so much I bought an OD colored G23/G4, which replaced my FNP-9 for daily carry. Then, my wife shoots both of these pistols and likes my G23 so much she buys an OD colored G19/G4.

I have also become a LWD aftermarket barrel collector. I currently own five, plus a compensator. And I'm going to buy another .357 SIG barrel for my G23, which will also work on a G32.

I've been into handguns and reloading ammo for many moons. But after I decided to try the .357 SIG, I mentally kicked myself for not having tried this powerful little bottle cartridge sooner. Combined with a Glock pistol, this super 9 has proven to be everything I've been looking for... YES!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Lee Hunter said:


> I've been a certifiable Glock enthusiast ever since I purchased a G35/G4 last year. I appreciated the features and ergonomics so much I bought an OD colored G23/G4, which replaced my FNP-9 for daily carry. Then, my wife shoots both of these pistols and likes my G23 so much she buys an OD colored G19/G4.
> 
> I have also become a LWD aftermarket barrel collector. I currently own five, plus a compensator. And I'm going to buy another .357 SIG barrel for my G23, which will also work on a G32.
> 
> I've been into handguns and reloading ammo for many moons. But after I decided to try the .357 SIG, I mentally kicked myself for not having tried this powerful little bottle cartridge sooner. Combined with a Glock pistol, this super 9 has proven to be everything I've been looking for... YES!


DAM IT. your fever is contagious.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep. No "herd immunity" for Glock Fever here. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The deals and prices on firearms at present are very good, perhaps as good as they are going to get in my opinion. Go for it.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

rustygun said:


> DAM IT. your fever is contagious.


So, what particular Glock model are you currently drooling over?

If I were headed into bear country for casual hiking, I'd be inclined to purchase the new Glock 40 equipped with a 6" barrel, 15 round magazine, and the option to install an optical sight. The big 10 would sizzle out of this baby using the optimum load and bullet.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

denner said:


> The deals and prices on firearms at present are very good, perhaps as good as they are going to get in my opinion. Go for it.



Oh, I am currently 90% certain I will purchase the G32/G4 pistol in the near future. But first I'm going to buy the two port LWD .357 SIG barrel for my G23. If I'm still as happy with how this functions as I am with my factory length, un-ported G35/G4 SIG barrel, A new Glock 32 will find its way into my growing collection.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Lee Hunter said:


> So, what particular Glock model are you currently drooling over?
> 
> If I were headed into bear country for casual hiking, I'd be inclined to purchase the new Glock 40 equipped with a 6" barrel, 15 round magazine, and the option to install an optical sight. The big 10 would sizzle out of this baby using the optimum load and bullet.


I do like the new G40 I don't do much hunting anymore though.I don't have anything in 10mm or .357 sig. Reading your post about the G32 has peaked my interest. I think it would make a nice carry piece. I have 4 Gen 4 glocks and I really like them. They have been extremely reliable. My favorite is my G21 (.45 ACP).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to be careful. I tend to get my 21C mixed up with my staple gun. :numbchuck:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think everyone should have a compact Glock of every caliber. That's the Glock 19 platform, of course. A 19, 23 and 32. And of course, a 21, 41 and another .45 of you choice. Glocks for everyone!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, sounds like the OP has the fever.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I think everyone should have a compact Glock of every caliber. That's the Glock 19 platform, of course. A 19, 23 and 32. And of course, a 21, 41 and another .45 of you choice. Glocks for everyone!


I still need a 19. Then I'll have the 9mm in every size. Plus the 42 and 41 to take care of the extreme ends.
If only the BATF would hurry up with my paperwork. I think the suppressor for the 41 is getting lonely sitting at the shop...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I have to be careful. I tend to get my 21C mixed up with my staple gun. :numbchuck:


Helpful tips for keeping them separate: The 21C is probably louder, although depending on the staples you are using, the staple gun _may_ have better penetration (those chisel-point staples really dig in!).

Staple gun probably has a nicer finish.

Trigger pull weight/travel is probably a toss-up. G21C trigger will have a shorter reset, though.

:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> Helpful tips for keeping them separate: The 21C is probably louder, although depending on the staples you are using, the staple gun _may_ have better penetration (those chisel-point staples really dig in!).
> 
> Staple gun probably has a nicer finish.
> 
> ...


I have some extreme hi-capacity mags for my 21C. It holds about as many rounds as my staple gun does staples. :smt033


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DANGIT, LEE!!! Now I'm wanting a Glock again...SMH.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> DANGIT, LEE!!! Now I'm wanting a Glock again...SMH.



Hmmm, maybe I should apply for a sales position at Glock. 



Here is some food for thought. Even though I'm personally not a .45 ACP fan, I do think the .45 Glock Auto Pistol (GAP) is somewhat interesting, even though it is still as fat as the .45 ACP cartridge. But I currently have little desire to own a pistol chambered for the GAP.

If you're a .45 ACP fan, would you like to own a .45 GAP Glock 37, or 38?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to agree, not too enthusiastic about the GAP. I do love the .45 ACP, however. Great round! Oddly enough, the last few range trips with a quality 1911, I've shot as well with it as I have the 9mm. Got to admit, it has me thinking. But the 1911 is a hog leg to tote EDC.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The niche for the .45GAP is a pretty small one. Basically, a person who feels they absolutely MUST have a .45 caliber bullet, in a 9mm/.40-sized frame pistol that is more friendly to smaller hands than a similar .45ACP would be, and is wealthy enough that they can afford to feed it relatively expensive ammunition (or is a member of a .GOV agency, so the agency will pay to feed it).

That's a pretty small slice of the gun market pie, right there.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think finding ammo for a .45GAP would be a challenge. I have not seen a lot of it on store shelves.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

If there is a compelling reason not to go with the .45ACP please share it here. Otherwise..........


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Philco said:


> If there is a compelling reason not to go with the .45ACP please share it here. Otherwise..........


To prevent the thread I started from being derailed into another contentious, and totally pointless caliber war, I simply stated in a previous post that I am personally not a fan of the .45 ACP, or the 1911 style pistol for that matter. I could have bluntly stated that big, fat, and slow doesn't work for me. But I was being polite... If this somehow makes me appear to be shockingly un-American, than so be it. :smt1099:mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I think finding ammo for a .45GAP would be a challenge. I have not seen a lot of it on store shelves.


I think that is the main reason I'm not really interested in this round; availability. I think it was the SC state police that used this round, but recently switch to 9mm or .45 ACP b/c it just isn't readily available. Of all the calibers we have, the 9mm and .45 ACP really are good enough for what anyone needs. In MHO!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> To prevent the thread I started from being derailed into another contentious, and totally pointless caliber war, I simply stated in a previous post that I am personally not a fan of the .45 ACP, or the 1911 style pistol for that matter. I could have bluntly stated that big, fat, and slow doesn't work for me. But I was being polite... If this somehow makes me appear to be shockingly un-American, than so be it. :smt1099:mrgreen:


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YOU LITTLE COMMUNIST PIG! LOL!!! I have to admit I love the 1911, but I am an admitted fan of the 9mm.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Ahhhh, another welcome break in the frigid weather in my neck of the woods this weekend. So, Lord willing, and the creek don't rise too much, I'll be at the range tomorrow morning testing the .357 SIG Speer GDHP, Ultramax range ammo, and a couple of relatively hot handloads of my own manufacture. YIPPPEEE!


----------



## MrGlock45 (Dec 15, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I think that is the main reason I'm not really interested in this round; availability. I think it was the SC state police that used this round, but recently switch to 9mm or .45 ACP b/c it just isn't readily available. Of all the calibers we have, the 9mm and .45 ACP really are good enough for what anyone needs. In MHO!


To the best of my knowledge there are currently 4 State Police/Highway Patrols utilizing the 45 GAP. New York, South Carolina, Georgia and Florida. Pa was, but switched to 45 ACP.

The reason for the GAP and this is not "bashing" the ACP, is simply to give police and citizens who have smaller hands the ability to use 45 caliber weapons, that are in the G 19, G 23 and G 32 frame format.
The GAP ballistics are pretty much identical if not about 50 fps faster in the same bullet weight as the ACP. The only exception is the 45 ACP plus P loadings.

I currently own 2 of the G 38's and 3 of the G 39's (with Pearce plus 1 for a total of 8 rounds of GAP goodness in a G 26, G 27, G 33 sized pkg.) Very accurate, easy to handle (moderate recoil.) The G 38 is the same size as the G 19, G 23 and G 32.

As to the OP's desire to buy a new Gen 4, G 32, I highly recommend you quench your fever with that purchase. :mrgreen: I have 2 of them, as well as 3 of the G 33's :mrgreen: Lots of noise, throws some nice flame, but in my opinion less snap than the 40 S & W. Extremely accurate.

Don't be concerned about the posters who think that if you can't find it at your local Wal Mart, it must not be worth owning. I buy nearly all my ammo online and last purchase for 500 rounds of GAP was far from more expensive than ACP, in fact it was $2.00/per 50 rounds less than ACP. So much for way overpriced/expensive rounds. My last purchase of 357 SIG, 500 rounds of 125 gr fmj was $165 plus shipping. worked out to about $18.50/50 rounds for range fodder. Again, far from over priced, and unavailable. YMMV but this works for me.

As always, stay safe.


----------

